# Is this Molly? (MDMA)



## 96z28dude (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay so I just bought some of what I thought was "molly" but the guy I got it from said its not molly, all he would tell me is that its very closely related to mdma. So I said MDA and he said no then I said methylone and he said no. So WTF could this be? He told me to tell people not to take anymore than 2 tablets (10ths). I just tasted the stuff and it doesnt taste like molly at all, it had a very sweet taste, no bitterness at all like with mdma. It was just sweet like a fucking sweet tart or something. What do you think it could be?


----------



## dwcannan (Nov 22, 2011)

a sweet tart maybe lol you might have just got ripped off


----------



## 96z28dude (Nov 22, 2011)

dwcannan said:


> a sweet tart maybe lol you might have just got ripped off


No I know I didnt get ripped off lol Ive been going through this guy for months and Ive known him since I was like 12 years old. He has been getting pure MDMA shards but this time he had some different shit. Im scared to try it or give it to anyone cuz he said not to take anymore than 2 lol hes never told me anything like that before.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 22, 2011)

A lot of 2CB and 2CP shit is going out as E or MDMA...


----------



## ClexKush (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds kinda sketchy dude, I have no idea what it could be, I don't remember 2CP or 2CB tasting sweet either


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 22, 2011)

hahahhaha bro people take sweet tarts and drip liquid cid on them
it prolly is a sweet tart with lsd dripped on it


----------



## ClexKush (Nov 22, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> hahahhaha bro people take sweet tarts and drip liquid cid on them
> it prolly is a sweet tart with lsd dripped on it


 I wouldn't mind having a fatass bag of that lying around haha


----------



## 96z28dude (Nov 22, 2011)

Im starting to think its 2C-E or 2C-B just because of how it looks and how theres only like 0.05g in a capsule if even that much lol


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 22, 2011)

What does it look like  ?


----------



## NP88 (Nov 22, 2011)

Benzofury (5 or 6apb) tablets, which are a brand of party pill looks almost like a sweet tart. I'm not sure what's in other part pills look like though.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Pic??? You known him since you were 12 and he wont tell you what they are??


----------



## 96z28dude (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok if I upload a pic youll barely be able to see it clearly cuz I have a shitty iphone but it looks like cocaine kind of but crystally, its rocked up but when I touch a rock it will break apart pretty easily. I had my buddy snort some and he said it felt like he was on LSD and Molly at the same time but he said it only lasted about 20 mins, but he only did 0.03mg. After hearing all that I think its 2C-B, but thats just my opinion. And it's not that he wont tell me what it is, I think he doesnt know fully what it is, which scares me haha


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 24, 2011)

if its 2-cb i dont know why he would say only take 2. i have munched 2-cb pills by the handfull can be trippy as with mad visuals. floor creeping characters in pictures and little statues dancing, crazy laughing fits like lying on the floor holding your sides in actual physical pain from laughing but not being able to stop. best experience was at a music festival in aus sitting in the grand stand watching the crowd with all the colours just swirl and shift and move below me. worst experience sitting under a tree at a music festival in aus unable to stand up cause the grass kept shifting under me lol. mindblowing sort of stuff if u have enough of it. if its 2-cb just dont drive on it and your fine. that said im not saying at all that what u have is 2-cb pop 2 and if u have the visuals u will know. can be a slow come on 2


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 24, 2011)

oh yeah and if your dealer wont tell u what your buying find a new dealer. when buying drugs in pill or powder form u need to know what your getting. drugs can be fun but dont be stupid know what your taking and research it a bit before u dive in headfirst there is some wild synthetic shit out there these days


----------



## dam612 (Nov 24, 2011)

maybe k? you said pill at first, then you say it powder, or crystal like thats rocked up and falls apart, a bit confused...most real scripts/designer drugs taste like crap


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Nov 24, 2011)

It is VERY hard to find unadulterated, pure MDMA anymore. MDA is a more racemic offshoot and often gets confused with meth, which coincidentally is what most of the pills sold as Ecstasy today is heavily cut with.


----------



## 96z28dude (Nov 24, 2011)

dam612 said:


> maybe k? you said pill at first, then you say it powder, or crystal like thats rocked up and falls apart, a bit confused...most real scripts/designer drugs taste like crap


Well its not a pill, If I did say that I'm sorry haha I prolly did but thats because it's powder in a capsule. But its not fluffy, some of it is broken down and some of it is rocked up. But the rocks are very soft and fragile


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Nov 24, 2011)

Why would you buy a unidentified substance?


----------



## 96z28dude (Nov 24, 2011)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> Why would you buy a unidentified substance?


Idk, honestly because I had been getting pure MDMA shards off of this guy for a while now and I just trust him a lot. I know what he sold me is something, I just dont know what it is lol Im thinking 2C-B or K. I will find out soon. He said hes going to give me details later


----------



## bigloc (Nov 24, 2011)

It could be mdmai, MDMAI can be thought of as a cyclised analogue of MDMA where the alpha-methyl carbon of the alkylamino side chain has been joined back round to the 6-position of the aromatic ring to form an indane ring system. This changes the core structure of the molecule from phenethylamine to aminoindane, and causes the pharmacological properties of the two compounds to be substantially different.[1]


----------



## hazed06 (Nov 24, 2011)

if you were getting pure MDMA shards then you should know what molly is.(answer = pure shards)... so if you can brake a "chunk" down with your touch then its not MDMA (or mda or mdme) Has to be some RC and if your dealer wont tell ya just enjoy it and use with cation.. i cant get over all the RC's floating around this days and i must say alot of them are better than i imagined.. ENJOY


----------



## bigloc (Nov 24, 2011)

I love rc's but not when they are sold as some thing they are not, thats danger will robinson


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2011)

LOl, thank the stars I had the best molly of my life the weekend before my heart attack, something awesome to remember.
Guess it will be a while before or if ever I get to do it again.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 25, 2011)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> It is VERY hard to find unadulterated, pure MDMA anymore. MDA is a more racemic offshoot and often gets confused with meth, which coincidentally is what most of the pills sold as Ecstasy today is heavily cut with.


It doesn't seem like you know what the words you just used mean. I've never heard of someone mistaking MDA for meth or viceversa. Nothing can be any more or less racemic as a racemate is 50/50 mixture of enantiomers. Please don't use words you don't understand to try to explain things you don't understand. Willfully giving false information about drugs is dangerous and unethical.
To the OP I can't think of a drug that has a sweet taste off the top of my head. Pretty much all of them are bitter because of the near ubiquitious amine group. And don't buy drugs from someone who won't tell you what they are, friend or not. And get a test kit to verify what they say.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 26, 2011)

I just noticed there are drug identification kits available for about $100-200 online. They even have one for party drugs. I plan on doing a little research and having some ready for next festival season, that way I can know what all those fools are selling. I think its lame that so many RC's are passed off as LSD or Molly, good psychedelics should be more available as to avoid some idiots chemistry project. I'm not against a whole bunch of new and interesting substances, I just think that there is a few tried and true, mostly safe ones. I know when I was a kid we ate so much acid it was nuts, if it had been some DO? or 2C something someone could have been hurt.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah theres to many idiots out there. Really why would you pass something off as a chem its not, how idiotic! The nerve of some people


----------



## 96z28dude (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay so I FINALLY figured out what it is guys! It's fucking Ketamine! And it does taste like K, like a sour/sweet taste.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ugh k?? Oral k you would need a lot. Also im pretty sure k isnt sweet unless it was cut???


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 28, 2011)

MDMI Is the closest chemical to MDMA


----------



## 96z28dude (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay Im ordering a EZ Test Mandeline kit tomorrow. I think its PMA or MDA.... Im gonna be so fucking pissed if its PMA. I gave my friend a 30 mg capsule of this shit and he said he was tripping for like 5 hours.


----------



## notoriouszig (Nov 30, 2011)

5-IAI, MDEA, or MDBD maybe


----------



## missnu (Nov 30, 2011)

True story, don't ever buy anything that the person selling it to you can't or won't tell you what it is...I had some fellas start giving me crack and telling me that oh, it's like this, or oh we call it this...but never told me outright "that's crack you are smoking darling"...Til some guy came over and was like, "hmm how long you been smoking crack, you don't look like the type" and I was like smoking what?!...so I stopped...but these guys had been giving me $200 a worth a day or so for 2 weeks...so they were keeping me in a stupor...and then they tried to move into my house, but then I found out what they were doing, and got the fuck out of there...sounds crazy I know, but seriously I will never ever ever trust anyone ever about anything...ever


----------



## Beansly (Dec 1, 2011)

LSD should show up under black light if you want to check it that way


----------



## hazed06 (Dec 1, 2011)

Beansly said:


> LSD should show up under black light if you want to check it that way


black light test does work but dont keep it under more than 5sec. or acid will degrade...Also alot of blotter now days will glow by itself so its not a full proof test..


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Dec 1, 2011)

you need to seriously get a marquis test you can buy single ones at wellcoolstuff or you can get a whole kit with many uses at certain vendors thats the only way to know its real shit 100 percent especially if your getting it from some sketchball i wouldnt even do drugs from a hookup like that you should always know what your taking it could really harm you if not taken correctly


----------



## kingballer12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Def ripped off kill him.


----------



## Jaggy (May 9, 2015)

There is so much confusion around this issue! Let me charlify, you won't be able to deceiver much from a "pill" itself because it's pressed. However, they chop down sasfras trees in Southern Asian to make MDMA. Real MDMA, should be BITTER-SWEET. If it is only bitter, something is wrong, if it is only sweet, something is wrong. You should experience both, probably a little more bitter than sweet.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 9, 2015)

25i-nBoMe tastes sweet as shit is like a mix between MDMA an LSD. It is also used in milligrams, which matches the doses you have in your capsules.


----------



## folkemord (May 9, 2015)

timeismoney1 said:


> Ugh k?? Oral k you would need a lot. Also im pretty sure k isnt sweet unless it was cut???


^ this. K shouldn't be sweet. and .03 is a tiny dose and I doubt it would have any effects even if it was snorted.


----------



## rory420420 (May 10, 2015)

Jaggy said:


> There is so much confusion around this issue! Let me charlify, you won't be able to deceiver much from a "pill" itself because it's pressed. However, they chop down sasfras trees in Southern Asian to make MDMA. Real MDMA, should be BITTER-SWEET. If it is only bitter, something is wrong, if it is only sweet, something is wrong. You should experience both, probably a little more bitter than sweet.


Taste 3mg of 25i...oops,too late,should a used a test kit..
Where's this confusion you speak of grasshopper?


----------



## rob333 (May 10, 2015)

96z28dude said:


> Okay so I just bought some of what I thought was "molly" but the guy I got it from said its not molly, all he would tell me is that its very closely related to mdma. So I said MDA and he said no then I said methylone and he said no. So WTF could this be? He told me to tell people not to take anymore than 2 tablets (10ths). I just tasted the stuff and it doesnt taste like molly at all, it had a very sweet taste, no bitterness at all like with mdma. It was just sweet like a fucking sweet tart or something. What do you think it could be?


tci did it come in caps or powder and is it a yellowish colour


----------

